# free floating text with dark transfer paper



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

For many years I have been trying to achieve the screen print look of text using heat transfers on Dark fabrics. Light transfer paper allows this on light fabrics, however, dark transfers as you all know, work in a totally different way. All I could ever come up with is to have my vinyl cutter cut out the letters on dark transfer paper and individually place them one at a time on the fabric trying to align each one. We never actually did this as it is to time consuming and not practical from the business stand point.

I have developed a system where I have been able to achieve the screen printers look of free floating text on dark fabric in a couple of easy steps where all letters come off the page together and are placed already aligned onto the fabric. Trouble is I can only have white text as I can't print color onto the transfer paper using the system I have developed. 

THE QUESTION
Does anyone use a creative way to have letters placed (not touching each other) using dark transfer paper on dark fabric where you have printed colored text onto the paper and can then transfer them easily to the dark fabric? I hope this is an understandable question!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes and no. When you say vinyl you really mean opaque transfer paper right. Not vinyl as in Apparel vinyl that I and others cut from a roll. If you use opaque transfer paper your going have to do a lot of hand cutting to get what you want. However vinyl cut from a cutter is really easy. See pics.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

whoops forgot pictures


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Gordo said:


> I have developed a system where I have been able to achieve the screen printers look of free floating text on dark fabric in a couple of easy steps where all letters come off the page together and are placed already aligned onto the fabric. Trouble is I can only have white text as I can't print color onto the transfer paper using the system I have developed.
> 
> THE QUESTION
> Does anyone use a creative way to have letters placed (not touching each other) using dark transfer paper on dark fabric where you have printed colored text onto the paper and can then transfer them easily to the dark fabric? I hope this is an understandable question!


Can you explain your "developed" system further? I hope to learn from them as well.

You can try and use a "carrier tape" when using opaque transfer paper as shown on this video:

http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Gordo said:


> For many years I have been trying to achieve the screen print look of text using heat transfers on Dark fabrics. Light transfer paper allows this on light fabrics, however, dark transfers as you all know, work in a totally different way. All I could ever come up with is to have my vinyl cutter cut out the letters on dark transfer paper and individually place them one at a time on the fabric trying to align each one. We never actually did this as it is to time consuming and not practical from the business stand point.
> 
> I have developed a system where I have been able to achieve the screen printers look of free floating text on dark fabric in a couple of easy steps where all letters come off the page together and are placed already aligned onto the fabric. Trouble is I can only have white text as I can't print color onto the transfer paper using the system I have developed.
> 
> ...


Print the text using an inkjet printer

Cut the text using an optic eye cutter

Weed the excess away

Use a heat resistant masking material to pick up all of the letters at once (prespaced)

Lay on shirt and press


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Guys! Thanks to Lou, Josh and Byron! Basically the carrier paper that Byron mentions and the Heat resistant mask that Josh mentioned are the piece of the missing puzzle I need. I have been using a heat resistant painters tape to do exactly what both you guys have described. So much for my developed system.. seems like it's an already developed and perfected technique. I thought I was working on something on the cutting edge. Big Head little brain thing. The painters tape works but it peels off any ink that has been applied to the transfer paper. So all I could achieve was white lettering.


Once you have all stopped laughing at me(I am so go ahead) maybe you could direct me to a place where I can purchase this heat resistant "Carrier tape". 

Thanks for your answers Guys! 
Gordo


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Once you have all stopped laughing at me(I am so go ahead) maybe you could direct me to a place where I can purchase this heat resistant "Carrier tape".


I think they probably sell it at imprintables.com or other vinyl/sign supply websites.


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

I use something called Magic Mask from Beacon Graphics. it's reusable, too - can get many transfers from one piece.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

thinkworksdan said:


> I use something called Magic Mask from Beacon Graphics. it's reusable, too - can get many transfers from one piece.


I haven't tried magic mask but have tried several other carrier tapes. So far I have had bad results. Ink sticking to transfer tape, transfer tape not picking up letters that are small, transfer tape ripping transfer paper, and so on.I should mention that I am transfering onto koozies (not T shirts) so I am working with polyester and nylon, no cotton. This might be my problem as my heat has to be fairly low 280F Any suggestions?

Thanks
Gordo


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd give magic mask or something similar a try. it's not a tape, it's a mylar sheet with adhesive on one side. I did have some problems with the adhesive on the MagicMask sticking to the backing paper of one brand of transfer, but it isn't a problem at all with the gridded opaque transfers.

BTW, what's a koozie??


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

thinkworksdan said:


> BTW, what's a koozie??


Can cooler / stubbie holder / can wrap - the thing you put a beer in to keep it cold.


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

oh,... thanks!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv


Anybody use these forever products ? any good ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Gordo (Feb 24, 2007)

Success at last! I have changed my Dark Tshirt paper from Blue Grid to a no no name brand I found here in Canada and presto the film carrier works great. There seems to be too much adhiesive on the blue grid paper to pick up small letters and I also couldn't get the carrier to not rip off the top layer of ink. This new paper has very little adhiesive so I can pick up the smallest letters and it doesn't take any ink off the paper at all. A last press after removing the carrier film with teflon gets a nice shine to the transfer as well. This supplier has his own carrier film which works great with his paper. Thanks to all of you for your help on this matter! And Yes Koozies (at least ours) are neoprene (wetsuit material) beverage insulators to keep all sizes of BEER COLD.


----------



## Fatboy (May 22, 2007)

Great Answers From The Masters! Can't Wait To Try This Process. Thanks!


----------



## ginas2design (Nov 12, 2006)

what is the heat resistant masking material you are talking about? I tried one from Beacon and it didn't even begin to pick up the text off of my printed, weeded transfer. Am I using the wrong brand? I had an order for dark shirts (that I have thankfully completed and given to them) that was the hardest order I have ever filled. They now want more. If you know of a different masking material PLEASE let me know OR if I am not doing it correctly ( I weeded the transfer, placed the mask on top of it and used a squeegy that I use for vinyl signs to ATTEMP to make it stick, no luck) please let me know the correct way. I have always had good luck with Imprintables Warehouse since that is were I order my vinyl, and my cutter Thanks for any help.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Imprintabels also sell that carrier tape.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The heat transfer masking tape that most people are talking about looks like a 12" wide roll of scotch tape - although it has a specially formulated adhesive that does not leave a residue after pressing. I know that some distributors call it different things and has cause some confusing. Hopefully, this description will help you out. I know that The Paper Ranch (Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source) sells it under the name Transfer Mask. I believe other post have some distributors selling it under the name Magic Mask. Just double check what the description of the product is and looks like. Once you find a distributor, you will be thanking yourself. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Can this transfer tape or carrier tape be used with any kind of tranfser paper including laser type paper?

I have an oki 3400 (laser printer) and am using duracotton ht paper (good for light color shirts)so I was wondering if I could use this tape to heat press transfers on dark shirts like black..

If so that would be so great!
Thank you.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes, it can be used on laser opaque transfer papers. Check out this video from iccink:

http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Byron for the quick reply..
So if I understand correctly this kind of transfer tape works only on opaque type papers and not regular papers (for bright tshirts)?

I see from the video that the initial opaque paper was very loosly cut and the transfer tape only picked up the image and not the polymer.. This seems like an ideal solution until a one step no trim opaque paper comes out, how come its not getting that much attention? 

Are there any downsides to using this sort of thing? Such as inconsistency when peeling, less than vidrant color, not durable in washes ect..


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I'm from Canada too. can you tell me where you found the paper you like for darks and the carrier film? thanks.Alice


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

meyerlanski said:


> So if I understand correctly this kind of transfer tape works only on opaque type papers and not regular papers (for bright tshirts)?


Transfer mask is only necessary on dark transfer paper that is weedable. For light transfer paper, you will print-cut the transfer and remove the excess polymer from the transfer paper backing. Then, you simply flip the transfer paper down on to the garment and press. Since the light transfer paper is mirror image and the only thing left on the transfer paper backing is the design, you have no need to use the transfer mask.

For dark transfer paper, you first print-cut and then weed the excess polymer from the backing. Since the dark transfer paper is done face up, you need to lift the design off the transfer paper backing and move it to the shirt. In order to keep the proper spacing and location of the transfers, you place the transfer mask over the top of the dark transfer paper and squeegee it down so it will pick up the transfers / designs. Then, take the transfer mask with the design and set it on the garment. Press the shirt with the transfer mask on it. After pressing, COLD PEEL the transfer mask. You are done!

Hope this explains things better. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

thank you Mark. I'm new to this business and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. We all had to learn at some time and most of us are just passing the information that we learned from others on to the next generation of decorators. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> .........next generation of decorators.....


shirt decorator, garment decorator, online decorator..... I like the sound of that!


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

I also live in Canada and would be just as interested as Allie to know where I can find this paper and transfer tape combo that was mentionned earlier in this thread!

I also keep on seeing the word weeding.. How exactly do you 'weed the excess polymer from the backing' and how long does this process usually take? Do you mean simply cutting around the image or is there something else that has to be done?

So far I have been working primarily on light color t-shirts and never had to weed any polymer with duracotton HT so sorry if this question is silly!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think Josh of Imprintables.com posted a video tutorial on cutting opaque transfers using a Roland GX-24. As for me, I just use a pair of scissors to cut the unwanted/unprinted white portions of the opaque transfer paper.


----------



## frankiefresh (May 8, 2008)

I'm also from canada and would like to know where allie and gordo found this carrier tape. If anyone knows where to find it here in canada , please let us know because a few people are looking for it as I can see.


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, the only place in Canada that I've dealt with is Transfer Paper Canada - Your transfer source.
I got Everlast for whites from there but you can also get the blue grid for darks.
I live near the border so I can get mine from the US. This can be a problem at times also.
I get the blue grid from Pro World or Coastal business, both in the US.I haven't used the carrier tape and have a lot to learn.Hope this helps. Allie


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> Can you explain your "developed" system further? I hope to learn from them as well.
> 
> You can try and use a "carrier tape" when using opaque transfer paper as shown on this video:
> 
> http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv


Hi Byron,

Thanks for the video link. This has anwered questions I had and also taught me the application.

Tizz


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi all,
this site will not open for me, any ideas?
_http://www.iccink.com/forever/videos/1/18.wmv_ 

regards earl


----------



## mbarton557 (Nov 12, 2009)

can you use transfer tape to place them after you print ?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

mbarton557 said:


> can you use transfer tape to place them after you print ?


Yes you can...


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gordo said:


> thinkworksdan said:
> 
> 
> > I use something called Magic Mask from Beacon Graphics. it's reusable, too - can get many transfers from one piece.
> ...


Could you give me details on printing koozies? It's something I'm curious about but haven't tried yet.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mary4676 said:


> Could you give me details on printing koozies? It's something I'm curious about but haven't tried yet.


He quit posting after he found the transfer and mask that worked for him. For what ever reason. He is either no longer doing transfers, nor a member anymore or a bit selfish. What I meant by being selfish is after everybody trying to pitch in to find solutions he did not share his solution even to fellow Canadian.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok thank you


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mary4676 said:


> Ok thank you


What do you want to know? Maybe I can help you. I do koozies myself.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was wondering if they can be done on a heat press with ink jet transfer paper, the best type of koozie to use & if there's any special technique including temp, time & pressure.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mary4676 said:


> I was wondering if they can be done on a heat press with ink jet transfer paper, the best type of koozie to use & if there's any special technique including temp, time & pressure.


Read this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40265-3.html#post682381. That was my post using Imageclip Laser Light. Imageclip Laser Light is 2 step self weeding transfer. It eliminates polymer window. Ideal for white, light and pastel.

This one was using JPSS inkjet transfer for light: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t40265-3.html#post708906

If you want to use opaque like 3g or Blue grid there will be dye migration issue due to the dye used on the koozie. You have to press it at very low temp, very low pressure and 6 seconds. Just enough so that the opaque will stick on the koozie since it is not going to be washed like tshirt. Otherwise the dye will bleed through the opaque and tint the opaque with the color of the dye. You also need a vinyl cutter with registration mark sensor to contour cut the image and high temp transfer mask like Magic Mask to lift the image off the backing. Then press the image on the koozie.

Caution: Even at low settings like I mentioned above there will still be going to be some dye migration. Joto sells laser transfer opaque that blocks dye migration. I have used it. It is called Paropy CL Dark II.

Read the whole thread from first to last post. There are other posts that will help you. Like suppliers, what type of koozie etc.

If you need more info search the forum. Use Koozie as keyword. Here is the link to the search engine: T-Shirt Forums - Search Forums


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Could you use vinyl transfer paper instead of a mask?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mary4676 said:


> Could you use vinyl transfer paper instead of a mask?


Vinyl transfer is actually better if you don't have printed image. Vinyl transfer itself is not a substitute for mask. Mask is used to pick up the opaque from the backing to keep the placement in tact. Vinyl transfer is contoured cut, weeded and pressed directly on the koozie. There is no restriction of how many layers are used on koozie. It matters on tshirt because the hand is going to be heavy if the layers are more than two if the bottom layers are not Kiss cut.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

mary4676 said:


> Could you use vinyl transfer paper instead of a mask?


Mary, I'm not sure I understand your question correctly, but you can decorate koozies with T-shirt vinyl. Even glitter-flake films like Bling Bling Star can be used. 
Just cut and weed it like you would a T-shirt transfer and press it on. Of course a thin, PU film is going to be more flexible on the application than a thicker film like Bling Bling Star, but the basic process is the same.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

I was referring to applying "floating" text printed on opaque transfer paper and cut to a shirt.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mary4676 said:


> I was referring to applying "floating" text printed on opaque transfer paper and cut to a shirt.


Like I said earlier vinyl will be better for floating text because you don't need a high temp transfer mask. Like Gerald said cut the image in this case floating text. Weed it then off you go and press then peel and you are done. Unless you have other part like printed logo then you need opaque and high temp transfer mask. Struggle lifting the opaque with transfer mask. Opaque is harder to cut small text compared to vinyl. Sometimes it will peel or lift while it is being cut.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are some of the Koozies with blue grid with and without dye migration. Some with vinyl transfer and glitter. Also Imageclip laser light. Some are floating text.

The first image is blue grid. The image on the left has dye migration. The one on the right was pressed with less time and temp.

The second image is with Thermoflex Plus red vinyl.
The third image is with Imageclip Laser light.
The fourth image is with Thermoflex Plus red vinyl.
The fifth image is with Thermoflex white vinyl and glitter.


----------



## mary4676 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice! I'd be using the Thermoflex Plus cause I don't have a laser printer. Thank you!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

mary4676 said:


> Nice! I'd be using the Thermoflex Plus cause I don't have a laser printer. Thank you!


I pressed the Thermoflex plus at 300F, very low pressure and 6 seconds. If the Koozie gets slightly discolored press it for 3 seconds instead. The koozie is not going to get washed. It just have to be pressed long enough so Thermoflex will stick on it. I peeled warm too.

If the text is too small to cut and weed use Imageclip Laser light or JPSS. With JPSS cut the paper wider than the Koozie so that the polymer window does not become obvious.


----------



## UniqueCustomz (Dec 27, 2018)

What is the no name brand in Canada?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

UniqueCustomz said:


> What is the no name brand in Canada?


Not sure what your are asking.


----------

